# Freedom and Justice Party Supports Tourism



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Dr. Tarek Wafik, member of the Higher Committee of the Freedom and Justice Party (FJP), rejected as totally unfounded rumors claiming that the FJP will neglect and destroy tourism, and will restrict the freedom of visiting tourists.

"This talk has no basis in truth at all. The tourists’ freedom, dignity and Egyptian hospitality towards them are indisputable rights guaranteed for all visitors. We will not disrespect or contravene that right. On the contrary, the FJP is now endeavoring to improve tourist services, which deteriorated significantly, contributing to the decline in income from tourism. Moreover, the FJP seeks to develop cultural tourism, which fell to a mere 15% of capacity before the revolution.

"All FJP press releases, speeches and statements about tourism affirm that this sector is of great importance to the Egyptian economy, and that there will be no marginalization of tourism in any way at all, as is circulated in rumors these days."

Dr. Wafik further said that the tourism sector has a direct impact on the Egyptian economy in the short term, "Our goal, the FJP goal is always to send messages of reassurance to the tourism sector. There is absolutely no justification for any concern. We strongly support the tourism sector. It will only be affected in a good positive way".

Dr. Wafik pointed that President Mohamed Morsi, on the same day election results were announced, launched a powerful and reassuring message to the tourism sector: "Our goals for the tourism sector are a very significant, because it is the locomotive of economic growth in the near term. There is a plan in place for advancing and boosting the tourism sector, which was neglected in the past, until Egypt's tourism status deteriorated to totally unacceptable levels".

Freedom and Justice Party Supports Tourism; Will Not Restrict Tourists? Freedom - Ikhwanweb


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I would love the job of showing the minister of tourism what a tourist sees when they are here on holiday but the above is good news for the country


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

They are making all the right noises for the economy, we will see how long the love fest lasts


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> They are making all the right noises for the economy, we will see how long the love fest lasts




As poverty is one of Egypts main problems they really can't afford to do anything that will cause unemployment levels to increase due to the tourist industry wiped off the map,


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*hype or b*****it*



aykalam said:


> They are making all the right noises for the economy, we will see how long the love fest lasts


The only way tourists will come back in their millions is if every place and resort is secure and free of intimidation.

While ever the Tourism Police play silly ******s, locals from all parts of Egypt will descend on visitors when they start returning and hound them even more so. Security comes from top down and so far we see little to appease us that the Ministry of Interior will ever bow down to pressure from Morsi and his brothers now they've lost their Mubarak inducements.

I see it looking more like an alliance and we know that means more of the same. Probably even more scams as the MB will want their share no doubt.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Dr. Mohamed Gouda, official spokesman for the Freedom and Justice Party (FJP)’s Economic Affairs Committee, affirmed that the party’s comprehensive renaissance project of integrated development in Egypt focuses on three major sectors, first amongst which is the tourism industry.

He pointed out that Egypt has huge resources and tourism potential certainly not less than France, Italy or Spain, and that the FJP aims to activate both the potential and resources, whether geographical or traditional, artistic or human.

In press statements, Tuesday, Dr. Gouda stated that, "The FJP realizes the importance of tourism, and vows to boost the industry, in order to increase GDP.

"The tourism industry is the most important source of foreign currency for Egypt today. It is one of the most promising areas which may help solve the unemployment problem in Egypt.

"The FJP will help bring about legislative and institutional reform in Egypt’s state administration, so as to create an infrastructure with roads, bridges and means of communication to support the tourism sector."

According to the Middle East News Agency (MENA), hotels and resorts in the Red Sea Governorate, have achieved – during the first half of this year – an increase in the number of tourists visiting Egypt, compared to last year.

The number of tourists during the 6 months from January to June 2012 was 1,689,000 tourists – of various nationalities – an increase of 130 thousand tourists over the same period last year.

MENA reported that the governor of the Red Sea province said, "Occupancy rate is increasing in hotels and tourist resorts as conditions in Egypt seem to be settling down. The month of June (2012) has recorded an increase in the number of tourists, reaching 296,000 tourists.

"The largest number of tourists in the resort of Hurghada hails from Russia, Germany and England. But Italians seem to outnumber visitors from other countries in Marsa Alam city."

Freedom and Justice Party Official Statement on Increase in Foreign Tourism - Ikhwanweb


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

My last post was correct.... It is both hype and bull***t.
Any new administration must place security as its utmost priority. Sales in any industry including tourism will only increase if those buying can trust the vendor.

My Hurghada offices state that hotels are desperate for guest to stay open; some have managed with skeleton staff to receive a Russian summer influx, however the remainder are screaming for guests.

We all know that Egypt’s priority is sustainable income (or an IMF loan injection) but these will only be achieved with a cultural change in the long term. Carrying on with the same NDP policies in the short term will never bring about its objectives. This cannot be done overnight, so the TDA “promotion machine” continues to turn out this drivel. 


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

We have the same in the UK.

Even if a new party is elected to Parliament and a new Prime Minister is appointed, it is still the same Civil Service that works behind the scenes trying to maintain the status quo.

These are the real bodies of officialdom that run the country and none of them want anyone to rock their boat. You only have to look at the new Bank scandals to realise they should have made new regulations back in 2008 when they were bailed out from the public purse.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Was at Stella Di Mari two weeks ago, at the Sea Club. We were the only ones in the building we took a unit in, and never saw anyone else use the pool at the unit. Even the main pool had maybe 5/7 people. At meals I never saw more than maybe 40 odd people. That is strange for Stella, the place used to do well. They only used about half of the dining room. Never saw that before, and that is now.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Sales in any industry including tourism will only increase if those buying can trust the vendor.


Agreed.

One good sign though was that last weekend, for the first time in a long while, the Suez Tunnel queue was managed in a way which kept the queue down, whilst still involving an appropriate security check.

The fuel (and especially diesel) shortage appears to be continuing though, and until that's sorted, things are going to struggle.


----------



## river_traveler (Jul 4, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> As poverty is one of Egypts main problems they really can't afford to do anything that will cause unemployment levels to increase due to the tourist industry wiped off the map,


Agreed. Egypt needs tourism to sustain itself.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Up until the mid eighties Egypt's tourism sector was derived from its heritage, architectural history of Pharaoh and religious past, coupled with Nile cruises to Aswan and its interior.

Red Sea tourism followed with Europeans bringing dive-tourism to the forefront. Closely followed by the International Tour Operations that saw profits from the sea and sunshine. Gamal Mubarak cashed in on this phenomena, his aids saw billions of pilfered currencies going into the banks of the elite and amongst those are the Generals we still have dominating the scene.

Of all the industries, Red Sea tourism is the most special, yet so delicate that in the wrong hands would be destroyed in an instant.

Protecting ones investments to keep it "in the family" is one thing. Not protecting the very environment that brings tourists in their millions is a very different scenario and if a new M.B. administration look at the Red Sea as their next "CASH-COW" they had better get it right this time.

*Nature does not forgive incompetence.*


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Up until the mid eighties Egypt's tourism sector was derived from its heritage, architectural history of Pharaoh and religious past, coupled with Nile cruises to Aswan and its interior.
> 
> Red Sea tourism followed with Europeans bringing dive-tourism to the forefront. Closely followed by the International Tour Operations that saw profits from the sea and sunshine. Gamal Mubarak cashed in on this phenomena, his aids saw billions of pilfered currencies going into the banks of the elite and amongst those are the Generals we still have dominating the scene.
> 
> ...


Just look at how many hotels on the Red Sea are guilty of destroying the reef by building out into the sea....also many of the boats who actually drop their anchor onto the reef....try and tell them they are destroying their future falls on deaf ears most of the time....unfortunately most egyptians live and think only for the day.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*Ignorance? or is it just greed?*



hurghadapat said:


> Just look at how many hotels on the Red Sea are guilty of destroying the reef by building out into the sea....also many of the boats who actually drop their anchor onto the reef....try and tell them they are destroying their future falls on deaf ears most of the time....unfortunately most egyptians live and think only for the day.



Precisely.

I will say it again for the Egyptian and Eastern European readers who know they are guilty of abusing the reefs.... And for the new administration to come...*Nature does not excuse incompetence.*


Eco-Mariner.


----------

